
Man Hacks Jail Computer Network to Get Friend Released Early - pain_perdu
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/man-hacks-jail-computer-network-to-get-friend-released-early/
======
alehul
> After pleading guilty last week, Voits now faces up to ten years in prison
> and a fine of up to $250,000. Voits also had to forfeit all the electronics
> equipment he used to carry out his attacks — a laptop, four phones, one
> circuit board, and an undisclosed amount of Bitcoin.

1\. This is a real shame; he's clearly a fairly intelligent person who has
possibly just wasted a decade of his life. I hope the sentencing will be
lenient, and he'll be able to enter society without too many hiccups upon
release, though the U.S. isn't great at either.

2\. What does the bitcoin have to do with his attacks? If it was just in a
wallet on his forfeited computer, what will happen? That could set an
interesting precedent, in regards to unrelated bitcoin on seized electronics,
if there isn't a precedent already.

~~~
milkytron
> If it was just in a wallet on his forfeited computer, what will happen? That
> could set an interesting precedent, in regards to unrelated bitcoin on
> seized electronics, if there isn't a precedent already.

When police perform searches, they have a notorious history of taking cash and
trying to associate it with a crime. Sometimes this may be valid, but there
have been instances when they improperly seized money and kept it. I imagine
they would try to do the same with bitcoin if they think they have a chance to
seize it and defend their actions.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Civil_forfeiture_in_the_United...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Civil_forfeiture_in_the_United_States)

